# Preparing for a Vaccine



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

So my family and I are seriously considering our next move in a couple years to be Hawaii. They have strict vaccination rules that an animal must have had two rabies shots in their life, one being 90 days before you enter the state.

I have an animal whose never had any rabies so I need to get on that now in order to space them out as much as possible.

Does anyone know of anything I can give her beforehand to kind of prepare her body for the shock? I think our life will be better in the long run so I'm willing to take the risks, but I'd like to maybe get her gut in the best state as possible beforehand. I am considering going to a Holistic Vet to work with them beforehand, but if I can get some good information from people who have done it in the past, I might be able to skip that part.

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much. Thousands of dogs get rabies shots and they're fine. 

FWIW, though, I did have the vet give Jackson a Benadryl injection before his first rabies shot because he reacted very badly to a lepto vaccine at 12 weeks old, so I was very worried about the next shot. The vet gave the benadryl and waited about 15 mins for it to kick in and then gave the vaccine.

We don't give the benadryl anymore though and he's been fine. He actually just had a rabies vaccine yesterday, I hate that we have to do it every 3yrs.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I wouldn't worry too much. Thousands of dogs get rabies shots and they're fine.
> 
> FWIW, though, I did have the vet give Jackson a Benadryl injection before his first rabies shot because he reacted very badly to a lepto vaccine at 12 weeks old, so I was very worried about the next shot. The vet gave the benadryl and waited about 15 mins for it to kick in and then gave the vaccine.
> 
> We don't give the benadryl anymore though and he's been fine. He actually just had a rabies vaccine yesterday, I hate that we have to do it every 3yrs.


Well, I wouldn't say they're fine as reactions don't always occur right afterwards... they can slowly change things inside the body and cause problems down the road. 

One of mine had a horrible reaction about two months afterwards... sometimes the mercury and such in the vaccines take a while to do their damage. I hate they have to be done period 

Given the body isn't meant to be shot up with these kinds of chemicals, I'd like to give them things to help aid in detox and help push out the horrible toxins in the vaccines as quickly as possible. I already have clay for sure on the list! When they had bad reactions in the past they were eating processed foods and hadn't had a very good life in the womb so I'm hoping since their guts have had years to recover now, they will be able to handle the assault better. The whole vaccines leads to autism debate is basically the body, namely the gut, isn't strong enough to handle such a violent assault and therefor their detox mechanisms are considerably different than others who are able to push out the toxins and not see ill effects. It can also be a genetic factor, but usually they would develop such genetic issues due to mom's diet/lifestyle. I put my foot down on any country or place that required more than a rabies as I just can't justify giving them multiple chemicals.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

I think you can ask for the vaccine that doesn't have mercury in it. I know there are some vaccines that are better than others but I don't know which ones. And I agree - it's not what happens at the time of the vaccine, it what it does to them long term that is a worry.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

FBarnes said:


> I think you can ask for the vaccine that doesn't have mercury in it. I know there are some vaccines that are better than others but I don't know which ones. And I agree - it's not what happens at the time of the vaccine, it what it does to them long term that is a worry.


Hey, that's a good idea. I didn't think about that. I think I should just visit a holistic vet, show them their history, and let them devise a plan!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes I would go to a holistic vet, I wish we had one around here. I'm just jealous you are maybe moving to Hawaii, went there right after I graduated from high school...loved it.

Goodness you guy's sure do move allot. Will you be going there just because you like it or is there a good working move in your jobs?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You will have to have them in an in house quarantine for 90 days before the move. My husband and I have often wanted to move to the "Big Island" but I can't justify the cost of living on an island where you need to fly any where to see family. We have had two kids that lived on Oahu, one in the service so flights were cheap to come back home and the other one who just moved back here in February.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Sheltie Lover - build up the immune system with foods like tripe if you can get it. Primal Defense, L-Glutamine and Bovine Colostrum. Primal defense for building bacteria in the gut, L Glutamine for overall gut health and internal organs and Bovine Colostrum for immune health. 

IMRAB makes a Thimeresol Free Rabies Vaccine which helps a bit though there may be a new one that is even cleaner that I have not heard of yet. 

Definitely have your holistic vet do the vaccinating and be prepared int he following 6 months especially for any behavioral or physical changes. Your holistic vet can treat as any symptoms appear. 

Liz


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Yes I would go to a holistic vet, I wish we had one around here. I'm just jealous you are maybe moving to Hawaii, went there right after I graduated from high school...loved it.
> 
> Goodness you guy's sure do move allot. Will you be going there just because you like it or is there a good working move in your jobs?


Yes, we really do move a lot! We're nomads at heart  We're thinking 2-3 years and we will be so sick of the lack of sun here in WA that our vitamin D levels will need to be replenished LOL

We're just moving there because we liked the slower pace and the fact it's the happiest and healthiest state is appealing to us. Our job is remote so we can live anywhere in the world. We're lucky because if we didn't have that open, I know Hawaii wouldn't be an option. The cost of living is quite a bit more, but in the end I think the trade off will be worth it. We're planning another trip in October so we will check out other areas and then really make up our minds. They have to have two rabies in their lifetime which sucks so I need to get on it for the one who hasn't had one as I'd like them at least two years apart...


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> You will have to have them in an in house quarantine for 90 days before the move. My husband and I have often wanted to move to the "Big Island" but I can't justify the cost of living on an island where you need to fly any where to see family. We have had two kids that lived on Oahu, one in the service so flights were cheap to come back home and the other one who just moved back here in February.


Right now we're leaning towards Maui, but the big island is where we're going in October. Yeah, the main complaints from people who move there are cost of living and the whole feeling isolated from family because it's so far to see them. But my partner and I don't even visit our families regularly when we only lived one state away so I don't think it will be much of an issue. I'm fine seeing them every 3-4 years  Skype and daily phone calls good for us!! So you're saying I just need to keep them in the house for 90 days before moving?

My understanding is everyone needs to be microchipped, which everyone is. Everyone needs two rabies shot, all the dogs have had one, the cat hasn't had any. The most recent rabies shot has to be done 90 days before entering the state. Then we have to titer each animal, and when we get the results, we have to wait 120 days before we can bring them into the state. We have anywhere from 120 days after the titer to three years to use that titer test. There are some fees, of course, but not too bad. They always have to be treated for ticks/fleas which is just as scary as the vaccine, but they don't state what specifically must be used to hopefully a Capstar or something will suffice. 

I'm happy the flight is direct from Seattle and only six hours. Alaskan Airlines allows multiple animals at once so that's another plus. The cat can be onboard but the dogs have to be in the cabin so there are certain months it has to be done in. We will probably work with a vet in Maui to have this all arranged


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I was told by the vet I went 2 years ago to clear up Turtles ears that there titers has to be a certain level. I want to say it has to be a 5 something. At the time I had Turtle done she had not had a rabies for 5 years and hers was a 3. something. My vet didn't even know what it meant but told me about what it had to be to go to Hawaii. 

So that is probably why you have to have the 2 shots plus the titer. I am guessing that higher numbers with closer shots. One would think a vet could tell you want they mean. I guess not to many people do a titers around here.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Sheltie Lover - please check on the titre number required. The titre number does not show the level of immunity but rather the level the dog has been exposed to a particular disease causing his immune system to mount a response. Anything over a 0 shows immune response/reaction. Do check what they are looking for and things like dogs parks, pet stores and vets offices should shoot that number right up. Exposure to the disease.

Liz


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the one thing i've heard from people in hawaii ....lack of variety in proteins....might want to look into that.

otherwise, i think it's grand that you can live wherever you want. that is very special.....


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> the one thing i've heard from people in hawaii ....lack of variety in proteins....might want to look into that.
> 
> otherwise, i think it's grand that you can live wherever you want. that is very special.....


Yeah, there is definitely not going to be much beef! We're thinking pig, goat, chicken, and fish. They better learn to like fish because we can get the fresh. There will be lots of changes for sure... but I think we can buy a whole pig/goat and everyone has chickens. Luckily they don't eat too much LOL


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Liz said:


> Sheltie Lover - please check on the titre number required. The titre number does not show the level of immunity but rather the level the dog has been exposed to a particular disease causing his immune system to mount a response. Anything over a 0 shows immune response/reaction. Do check what they are looking for and things like dogs parks, pet stores and vets offices should shoot that number right up. Exposure to the disease.
> 
> Liz


Oh, good idea. they have been to all those places as they go almost everywhere with us... but I'll be sure to pump it up before we titer!! LOL


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Liz said:


> Sheltie Lover - please check on the titre number required. The titre number does not show the level of immunity but rather the level the dog has been exposed to a particular disease causing his immune system to mount a response. Anything over a 0 shows immune response/reaction. Do check what they are looking for and things like dogs parks, pet stores and vets offices should shoot that number right up. Exposure to the disease.
> 
> Liz


I am trying to wrap my mind around this. So the higher number is just that the dog has been exposed more as in coming into contact or having a shot? It boggles my mind I just can't understand it. I know when I asked on here after Turtles titer Bill just said it doesn't tell if the dog is immune or not. The dog is either immune or it is not. How would you know?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Herzo a titre is not showing immunity it is showing a response from the immune system in response to a particular disease. If you titre for parvo and you have a house dog who never leaves your yard he may titre at a 1 or two if you titre a dog in training classes who goes to dog parks and maybe shows they are exposed to other vaccinated dogs shedding disease and carriers of disease as well as possibly stool from an infected dog - this dog might titre at 10 or higher. He is not more immune his body is mounting a higher defense because he has been exposed to the disease fairly recently. Any titre over 0 shows the body can mount a defense against particular disease. That is why if my dogs constantly titred high for something I would be concerned because I am taking them somewhere the is constantly exposing them to disease - not a great plan in my book.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hum, so I wonder why then do they want a dog to titer a 5 to be able to go to Hawaii? Unless that vet was wrong.She didn't even know what the numbers meant, I thought at the time now how can that be, shouldn't a vet know what the titers test means. I just don't think people around here do it.

I don't mean to high jack this thread but I have for a long time wanted to understand what the numbers meant. So if the dog titers a 0 then it has no immunity to the disease?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Wait, when did you move to Washington??? Or have you always been here? Last month we moved from Bremerton (across the Sound) over to Warm Beach/Stanwood so we're really not too far from you. 

Iorveth hasn't had a rabies vaccine yet either so I'm trying to wait a while longer and using Liz's suggestions to make sure he is as prepared as I can make him before he gets his.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Wait, when did you move to Washington??? Or have you always been here? Last month we moved from Bremerton (across the Sound) over to Warm Beach/Stanwood so we're really not too far from you.
> 
> Iorveth hasn't had a rabies vaccine yet either so I'm trying to wait a while longer and using Liz's suggestions to make sure he is as prepared as I can make him before he gets his.


Yeah, we moved out here in January. Before that we lived in Fayeteville, AR for abut 9 months. Tulsa, OK (where we're from) for six months. And Austin, Texas before Arkansas for about three years. We probably couldn't stay put longer than two years, maybe three 

My cat, luckily is good with moving, has lived in like 15 places and she's only eight! LOL

I need to think about the rabies soon because I've been having to take them to get groomed and I'm just always nervous my scared girl might snap one day. I know she needs training classes, and can't go without a valid rabies. So while it's not something I want to do, it's starting to not seem possible NOT doing it if I want to do anything with them like dog training/boarding/traveling. Stupid law! I'm not worried about my sheltie or my other dog, but when you have one that is off, it's hard to work on training if you're scared to take them out


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Herzo vets and doctors like charts and graphs and scientific stuff.  0 really just means the immune system has not recently had to mount an immune response to the disease being tested. He may have immunity it has just never been called on. I will try to find the article I have that really explains it well. 

Liz


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Not to hijack, but that is why I don't even spend the money on titer tests anymore. I'm not going to vaccinate if the titer comes back low, so why bother. I told my husband this when he took his chocolate lab Cadbury to the vet a couple months ago, but he still paid to have a titer test done. And the titer came back negative for distemper, so the vet was all, "Oh I'd better vaccinate then". I just said thanks for calling, told my husband, and explained why he had wasted his money. We really don't take the dogs to dog parks or anything, and they used to compete in dock dogs but haven't in a couple years now, so they probably arent getting much exposure. But they still have the memory cells from previous vaccines they had as puppies, so those will kick in and recognize the virus if they are ever exposed in the future.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

shellbell said:


> Not to hijack, but that is why I don't even spend the money on titer tests anymore. I'm not going to vaccinate if the titer comes back low, so why bother. I told my husband this when he took his chocolate lab Cadbury to the vet a couple months ago, but he still paid to have a titer test done. And the titer came back negative for distemper, so the vet was all, "Oh I'd better vaccinate then". I just said thanks for calling, told my husband, and explained why he had wasted his money. We really don't take the dogs to dog parks or anything, and they used to compete in dock dogs but haven't in a couple years now, so they probably arent getting much exposure. But they still have the memory cells from previous vaccines they had as puppies, so those will kick in and recognize the virus if they are ever exposed in the future.


Yeah, I totally agree. I wouldn't even be thinking about titering if it weren't due to something like this. The only other reason I can see is if you want to board your dog and needed proof or a puppy class and such and they'd take a titer over a vaccine.


----------

